# Yorkville 6040 (bridged y con inyectores)



## jhon mulato (Ene 15, 2010)

hermoso amplificador que trabaja con bridged y con inyectores 
no pude adjuntar el archivo porque se pasa de 2.0 mg
pero le dejo el link

http://www.yorkville.com/downloads/servman/smap6040.pdf


----------



## josco (Ene 24, 2010)

tengo este diagrama en mi recopilacion y vaya que se ve bastante bien! muy complejo dificil de clonar ¿verdad?


----------



## jhon mulato (Ene 27, 2010)

la verdad que no es nuy dificil de clonar porque ya lo tengo en funcionamiento y 
y suena de maravilla hasta ahora es unos de los amplificadores mejores clonado 
y en sonido es lo maximo


----------



## thecharle (Feb 16, 2010)

hola yo tengo un par de parlantes yorkville TX8 y son muy buenos los uso para fistas electronicas, raves, y son muy buenos seria muy intersante que compartas las pcb`s para imprimirlas del power yorkville porque ya me imagino este maquinon.

saludos


----------



## Jackcer (Mar 7, 2010)

jhon mulato dijo:


> la verdad que no es nuy dificil de clonar porque ya lo tengo en funcionamiento y
> y suena de maravilla hasta ahora es unos de los amplificadores mejores clonado
> y en sonido es lo maximo


que tal  *jhon mulato *podrias colocar el esquematico del clon que armaste???


----------



## aldemarar (Mar 12, 2010)

muy bueno el circuito, mi pregunta es que si este circuito supera a la maxter en calidad y potencia?


----------



## Arthas (Ene 6, 2011)

amigo jhon podrias publicar el pcb de este buen amplificador 
saludes


----------



## winston alexander (Ene 9, 2011)

jhon mulato dijo:


> la verdad que no es nuy dificil de clonar porque ya lo tengo en funcionamiento y
> y suena de maravilla hasta ahora es unos de los amplificadores mejores clonado
> y en sonido es lo maximo



jhon como te ha ido me puedes ayudar con el impreso


----------



## mono pibe (Feb 16, 2011)

yo tengo una  AP3400 SUENA LA BERRAQUERA ,calidad en sonido son fabricadas en canada trabajan en serie paralelo los transistores este tiene 32 transistores 16 inyectan 16 ala salida                                        ....SALUDOS MUCHACHOS ......


----------



## winston alexander (Feb 18, 2011)

bueno logre sacar artesanal mente el pcb de la yorkville 6040 todavia no le he pasado a impreso pero pronto y despues seria armarlo


----------



## Arthas (Feb 20, 2011)

lo esperamos para montar ese driver


----------



## winston alexander (Feb 24, 2011)

tengo los pcb de la yorkville  6040 
quiero subirlos

subo con mucho gusto los pcb de la yorkville
6040

el pcb que subi es la parte positiva 
la parte negativa es la misma tarjeta 
pero se tiene que guiar por el plano 
fisico
el detalle esta en la entrada de señal
solo hay es donde varia la conexion
pero las tarjetas son iguales.

este pcb es completo pero esta entre cortado en 4 partes es la maquina original
seria bueno armarlo con todos los planos necesarios

no pude subir el pcb completo 
bueno pero logre subir el pcb resumido

*Nota del Moderador:*
Verificar el diseño es una versión sin terminar y puede contener errores según el autor @Jhon-Mulato


----------



## josesoto (Feb 25, 2011)

Hola winston, muy interesante el trabajo que hiciste  buen aporte, Si hay alguien que se anime  acerlo seria fantastico, lo estube revisando  y aun no encuentro  fallas  esta como en el diagrama   espero que este trabajo sea todo un exitos para los que desean contruirlo  y talvez  podemos darle algun retoque al pcb para que  tenga un buen tamaño y  darle grosor a las conexiones. y no vendria nada mal hacer un seguimiento  con el diagrama, vamos que se puede saludos atte jose soto.


----------



## winston alexander (Feb 25, 2011)

gracias jose 
logre sacar el pcb de la 60 40 
pero pesa mucho
voy a ver que puedo hacer
este es un buen amplificador

tienes razon hay que hacer el impreso con un buen diseño 
me despido jose saludos


----------



## josesoto (Feb 25, 2011)

En las especificaciones decia que es en modo bridge,  o sea  para que tenga una potencia como lo que dice es neceasrio hacer   4 placas  pero hay una cosa,  que en modo puente no  se puede colocar a 2 OH  solo a 4 OH  o si se puede? no seria bueno hacer 6020  ya teniendo 6040 convertirle a  6020  y asi economisamos  dinero y espacio, en su fuente el del 6020 es de +55-55 y la alta +145-145  no les parece que nos comviene hacer  el 6020 tengo entendido que  es de 4000 watts     y si uno  quiere  puede puentearlo, eso ya depende de uno  estariamos hablando de  casi 8.000 watss  en modo puente  seria uno de los  amplificadores ma poderosos del foro, que opinan a respecto  cual  seria mejor 

ya encontre su potencia de 6040 a (8 OH 1250wx2)  ( 4 OH 2000wx2)= 4000 y no dice nada a 2 OH
ahora el 6020 a (8 OH 800wX2)  (4 OH 1300wx2 )  (2 OH 2000wX2) =4000


----------



## Arthas (Feb 25, 2011)

buen aporte compañero winston se ve que demorastes simulandolo y armando el pcb una pregunta como son las conexiones 
de nuevo buen aporte


----------



## winston alexander (Feb 25, 2011)

seguro 
para stereo  4 tarjetas
el puente va en el btl, ese es el sistema que utiliza la yokville.
hay que tener en cuenta que al hacer el puente 
tenemos que fijarnos en la entrada de señal de cada tarjeta (integrado operacional). 
en una tarjeta entra por negativo y otra por positivo.
esa es la unica diferencia que se debe aplicar.
veo en el pano un circuitico de recepcion antes de la entrada de señal seria bueno hacerlo.
es opcional.
esta a criterio de cada tecnico.

jose seguro seria mas economico, mucho mas.
una tarjeta por canal.


----------



## jhon mulato (Feb 28, 2011)

me parece buen trabajo al subir el archivo que no se quien te lo regalo 

Porque es el mismo que yo diseñe y para los amigo del foro le digo que este circuito publicado tiene errores por lo tanto no lo fabriquen cuando yo este un poco desocupado envio la pcb sin errores 

Att jhon mulato


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 28, 2011)

jhon mulato dijo:


> ....Porque es el mismo que yo diseñe y para los amigo del foro le digo que este circuito publicado *tiene errores* por lo tanto no lo fabriquen cuando yo este un poco desocupado envio la pcb sin errores ....



¿ Cuales archivos ? (Para eliminarlos)


----------



## jhon mulato (Feb 28, 2011)

el archivo que publico winston alexander
si revisan es la misma


----------



## winston alexander (Feb 28, 2011)

si ambas tarjetas suenan bien
no son iguales
tienes diferencias
pero deben rendir igual
tengo el pcb completo 
mide apx 35 cms x 45 cms
no he podido publicarlo
personalmente me gustaria armar esa tarjeta completa como viene en los planos originales de la yorkville 6040
no tengo prisa pero pronto lo armare


----------



## josesoto (Mar 1, 2011)

y al final que  es o no es  se puede hacer o no, cual seria sus errores para corregir,amigo jhonmunlato necesitamos  que nos saques se dudas


----------



## pandacba (Mar 1, 2011)

winston alexander dijo:


> seguro
> para stereo  4 tarjetas
> el puente va en el btl, ese es el sistema que utiliza la yokville.
> .



Al decir el puente va en BTL, es igual que decir el puente va en puente.
BTL(Bridge Tie Load) significa carga colocada en puente, no es ningún sistema privativo de Yokville, lo utiizan todos los amplificadores que utilizan esa modalidad, ya sean discretos o integrados.
Por otro lado un amplificador en puete no puede trabajar a su minima carga, debe hacerlo con el doble 
Para entenderlo un simple ejemplo
Tomemos un CI TDA2006

6W 8Ω en 24V
12W 4Ω en 24V
En puente
24W 8Ω en 24V

Como ven la ventaja en puente es la de utilizar un solo parlante nada más ya que puesto en paralelo a 4Ω tendremos 2X12W=24W

La otra diferencia es utilizar menor tensión al doble de corriente, tiene más sentdio en lo autos dada la muy baja tensión de bateria

Ya que no se puede crear energia de la nada todo es transformación con algo de perdidas


----------



## winston alexander (Mar 1, 2011)

el btl es cuestion de gusto
y ganar potencia
sale demasiado costoso
pero la potencia es buena
rinde el doble
aproximadamente
la ventaja es que se adquiere una buena maquina


----------



## pandacba (Mar 1, 2011)

Rinde lo mismo que las dos placas en paralelo con su menor impedancia
No entendiste lo que puse antes no hay magia no se saca potencia de la nada, 

Muchos creen que tomas un amplifcador X lo pones en puente y ya esta el milagro, y alli esta el error, si cualquier equipo se puede poner en puente pero al doble de su menor eimpedancia de trabajo

Si el equipo trabaja con un minimo de 4 en el puente el parlante debera ser de 8, si el equipo puede trabajar con mínimo de 2 ohm en puente debera trabajar a 4 ohms, y si el mínimo es de 8 ohms en puente debera hacerlo a 16ohms, sino los finales volaran de una.
Las  leyes electricas se cumple si o si, la potencia responde a leyes electricas no a gustos ni modas

Por lo tanto todo amplificador en puente rinde igual que la suma de los dos amplificadores con la mitad de la impedancia que se usa en puente, eso es asi y nada tiene que ver con gustos


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 1, 2011)

jhon mulato dijo:


> el archivo que publico winston alexander
> si revisan es la misma



Convenientemente aclarado.

Gracias


----------



## winston alexander (Mar 2, 2011)

si jhon esa es tu tarjeta
esta marcada
me reuní con edwin de vista hermosa y sijifredo de la luz
y me dieron ese plano
y quede en acuerdo con edwin que esta corregido y esta sonando

les agradezco revicen este pcb y ayudenme a encontrar errores
seria bueno antes de pasarlo al impreso


----------



## jhon mulato (Mar 2, 2011)

Hola winston alexander,
 yo coznoco a silfredo y a Edwin que vive a una cuadra de mi casa yo le pase el pcb a Edwin para que viera como estaba quedando porque tenía errores.
Luego me ocupe un poco con mi Web y por eso  no es  terminando  el proyecto para luego subir al foro ya terminado 

gracias


----------



## winston alexander (Mar 2, 2011)

que bueno 
yo pensaba que vivias en soledad la vieja
estaba preguntando por ti pos alla pero bien estas mas cerca yo vivo en las nieves
dejame y le digo a sijifredo o a edwin que me lleven a tu casa
y conversamos mejor
estoy con edwin que queremos fabricar unos parlantes
bue me despido 
bien bendisiones


----------



## jhon mulato (Mar 7, 2011)

hola 

adjunto pcb de la yorville 6040 correjida


----------



## Arthas (Mar 8, 2011)

buen aporte compañero ya la probastes que tal la calidad de sonido el bajo como pega, para ver si la pruebo tambien
saludos


----------



## josesoto (Mar 22, 2011)

Hola jhonmulato,   felicidades por tu gran aporte y queda muy bien aclarado el autor del diseño,al ver la foto  note que ya armaste la etapa  del audio,¿y lo tienes ya terminado?  Espero que si. los transistores de salida, usaste los que dice en el diagramas, o que otro numero colocaste.                                                                                                                                      te cuento que yo estoy  a full con el  QSC 5050  estoy por acabar  espero hacerlo  funcionar lo publicare cuando  termine,  y  luego empesare yorkville 6040  
saludos atte. Jose soto


----------



## Arthas (Mar 22, 2011)

esperamos pronta respuesta sobre el rmx5050 
saludos


----------



## cesar18 (Abr 28, 2011)

interesante se ve muy bien


----------



## elbausa (May 2, 2011)

hola compañero jhon mulato se ve muy interesante esta tarjeta y se me hace conocida la he visto armada veo que tu eres el creador de la máster 3600 que realice eres muy popular por estos lados no savia que vivías tan cerca y gracias por tus aportes.


----------



## Edu-D (May 2, 2011)

Estas Yorkville son muy buenas... Yo tenia fr 3000 una hasta que se fue al otro mundo a alguien la preste y me la circuiito y se desbalijo...

Queria habilitarla usaba 16 transistores igual como veo en las imagenes lo unico que quedo fue la fuente disipadores y capacitores

Saludos

Aca tengo un diagrama de estos tipos

Ver el archivo adjunto Yorkville AP1200.pdf


----------



## jmalaf (Ene 5, 2012)

hola jhon


recuerda que ese es mi diseño, ojo con los plajios, dijiste que era para tu amplificador y te estas dando los bombos, para que todos sepan quien fue el pionero de la yorkville 6040, pregunten dedonde viene, o sino preguntenle a calule.



este diseño se hizo en el año 2008, en eagle, yo vivo en costa hermosa, cerca de edwin y jhon, aqui les dejo el diseño original


----------



## palomo (Ene 6, 2012)

preciento que a jhon se le callo el teatro, 

pero de todas maneras se le agradece el aporte.


----------



## ialvega (Abr 25, 2012)

sin ofender a los amigo  de este tema, yo les puedo hacer el pcb original que esta en el pdf de la primera pagina, alguna cosa me avizan


----------



## jonyy (May 10, 2012)

jhon mulato dijo:


> hola
> 
> adjunto pcb de la yorville 6040 correjida



hola jhon mulato.. no tienes el circuito de este amplificador  o podrías pasarme los datos de donde se conectan la alimentación, base positivas etc...???


----------



## elbausa (May 11, 2012)

ialvega dijo:


> sin ofender a los amigo  de este tema, yo les puedo hacer el pcb original que esta en el pdf de la primera pagina, alguna cosa me avizan



compañero podías hacerlo para así las conexiones y las alimentaciones sean mas claras


----------



## wilmerjavier (Dic 11, 2013)

quisiera que alguien me diera la mano de como agregar un inyector a mi amplificador de audio cuyo voltaje rectificado es de 140 70 0 70 140 fuente cuádruple, no tengo ningún diagrama de inyector, agradecería de todo corazón que alguien me diera la mano con mi proyecto... cordialmente Wilmer Javier.... muchas gracias..... ...


----------



## vancho1203 (Dic 12, 2013)

Cordial saludo

amigo, puedes subir imagenes de la fuente completa, que tipo de transistores usas, que driver piensas usar y cualquier dato tecnico que creas relevante para poder ayudarte...???

Cordialmente


----------



## Maurici0 (Dic 12, 2013)

Saludos amigo. Aqui hay uno por si te sirve.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 12, 2013)

wilmerjavier dijo:
			
		

> quisiera que alguien me diera la mano de como agregar un inyector a mi amplificador de audio cuyo voltaje rectificado es de 140 70 0 70 140 fuente cuádruple, no tengo ningún diagrama de inyector, agradecería de todo corazón que alguien me diera la mano con mi proyecto... cordialmente Wilmer Javier.... muchas gracias..... ...



Y cual es tu proyecto, ¿ Poner muchos transistores ?

¿ Que desarrollo/cálculos previo hiciste antes de llegar a que necesitas 40 transistores ?




			
				Maurici0 dijo:
			
		

> Saludos amigo. Aqui hay uno por si te sirve.



Ese *NO* es un amplificador clase "H"


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 12, 2013)

Tenés que busca los amplificadores clase G o clase H que están por aqui : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/diagramas-amplificadores-3225/

Amplificador RAM con *Inyectores*

Yorkville 6040 (bridged y con *inyectores*)


----------



## wilmerjavier (Dic 18, 2013)

okey es un amplificador normal pionner con fuente cuádruple rectificada de 140 70 0 70 140 voltios. con 40 transistores 20 2SC3858 y 20 2SA1494 repartidos asi son 4 salidas por todo  para atacar dos parlantes de 2000 vatios y por salida lleva 10 transistores 5 C3858 y 5 A1494 dos parlantes de 8 ohmios igual a 4 ohmios por salida... en pocas palabras es un amplificador con 4 salidas y ataca dos parlantes por salida para un total de 8 parlantes en total, cuando esta con un volumen moderado solo actua la fuente de +70 -70 voltios, pero cuando aumentamos mas su volumen empieza a inyectar voltaje de la fuente de + - 140 voltios a la de + - 70 voltios, en otras palabras la fuante normal de 70 voltios se sube a 100 110 120 voltios.. y el resultado es mas poder en la salidas del amplificador, aquí en barranquilla Colombia los hacen asi y funcionan muy bien


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 18, 2013)

Si , *técnicamente* se conoce como C*lase H o G*


----------



## wilmerjavier (Dic 19, 2013)

bueno les cuento que ya esta terminado el amplificador gracias a jhon mulato pude hacer los inyectores y colocarlos y funcionan de maravilla, el problema es que tiene demasiado poder, y no es posible encenderlo dentro de la casa, pues el golpe de los graves derriba los objetos que están dentro de la casa, lo saque afuera y cuando le di mayor poder, me sorprendi, por la gran potencia que este genera.... mas adelante subiré fotos del amplificador funcionando, fue un gran reto... pero si que valio la pena al final es lo que quería buena potencia....


----------



## andrew01 (Dic 20, 2013)

Hola Wilmer
********************** saludos bueno saber amplificador está funcionando y tiene buena potencia puede usted ayudarme a conseguir este amplificador de trabajo si su posible
un cordial saludo
andrew01


----------



## jeison hernandez (Dic 20, 2013)

hola compañero wilmer 
seria bueno si subieras fotos y todo lo necesario para porder crear una potencia como esta agradesco tu ayuda para poder construir un poder como ese desde ya gracias


----------



## pampas (Ene 18, 2014)

hola wilmer,estamos esperando los fotos de tu amplificador, que transistores usaste en los salidas.


----------



## wilmerjavier (Ene 22, 2014)

hola cordial saludo.... por el trabajo no me a quedado tiempo para subir las fotografías pero pronto las subiré... use los transistores 2sc3858 y el 2sa1494 para un total de 40 transistores 20 positivos y 20 negativos, debo mencionar que utilice 4 tarjeta pionner normal o driver... el experimento fue colocarle la tarjeta inyectora del jhon mulato, la transistorisada, el único error que encontré en esta tarjeta de inyección, fue la polaridad de los clips, o diodos lumínicos leds, solo los jire 180 grados y listo iluminaron, lo demás funciono perfectamente, el otro experimento que hice fue colocarle a esta tarjeta inyectora un total de 32 transistores inyectando de la siguiente manera 16 positivos y 16 negativos que ataquen a la unica fuente de +-140 y +- 70 voltios y los transistores que use en la terjeta inyectora fueron 16 2sc5200 y 16 2sa1943 de esta fuente única para ahorrar costo y dinero y obvio el transformador que mande a hacer tiene buen amperaje 45 amperios para ser exacto.... en esta fuente, se conectan las cuatro tarjetas amplificadoras o drivers y cada tarjeta o drivers tiene 10 transistores 5 2sc3858 y 5 2sa1494 que atacan dos parlantes de 1800 vatios total carga por salida es de 4 ohmios... espero me entiendan para cuando suba las fotos tomen la idea del proyecto que hice, me gustaría subir el diagrama completo desde la fuente drivers etapa de potencia inyectores y todo lo que lleva, trabajare en esto para subirlo y pronto veran como quedo todo, saludes.



esta es una foto del mi proyecto cuando comenzaba...  pronto subire las fotos de como quedo terminado todo, saludes.


----------



## jeison hernandez (Ene 28, 2014)

compañero wilmerjavier donde puedo manar hacer ese chasis gracias


----------



## wilmerjavier (Ene 28, 2014)

hola cordial saludo... te cuento que tienes que everiguar en el centro de barranquilla hay un almacen que se llama mte audio bueno por ahi pregunta, o yo te averiguo en estos dias y te doy el dato exacto donde los hacen por que quien me hizo el favor de ese chasis es un amigo mio pues yo estaba muy ocupado..... saludes amigos.....


----------



## bachi (Ene 28, 2014)

Amigo wilmer cuando subes fotos del proyecto terminado y como adaptastes los inyectores a la tarjeta pioneer


----------



## wilmerjavier (Ene 29, 2014)

Hola, saludos a todos.... subo con mucho gusto todos los diagramas de mi proyecto funcionando garantizado... usen la lógica, sin embargo me explique lo mejor posible en cada circuito... olvidé colocarle unas resistencias al diagrama del amplificador, éstas aparecen en rojo y el valor es de 4.7 omhios a 1w y van el las bases de los transistores de potencia C3858 y A1494 , éstas resistencias sirven de protección para éstos transistores, también subi un pcb del amplificador Pionner, úsenlo como referencia guía y orientación, el que funciona es el que subí primero que está arriba.


----------



## wilmerjavier (Feb 3, 2014)

de esta manera queda el driver del amplificador pionner, en la foto sale el pcb puenteado el voltaje alto con el voltaje bajo.... en este modo el voltaje máximo es de 95 voltios, sin inyectores.... para colocarle los inyectores, basta con quitar o suprimir la pista de cobre que une los transistores driver con el resto del circuito.... todo esta probado, este amplificador trabajo por 12 horas continuas con sus inyectores en su máxima potencia, con dos altavoces o parlantes por "salida" para un total de 6 parlantes, como el amplificador se diseño con 4 salidas, una salida quedo al vació o sin carga conectada.... "advertencia" colocar transistores originales....  no me hago responsable si sus vecinos se quejan por el fuerte sonido de este amplificador, los altavoces o parlantes deben de tener buen vatiaje, colocarle un buen driver rack o crossover de marca reconocida,,,, saludes y adelante con el proyecto.....

mas adelante subiré el diagrama de los inyectores, con 32 transistores 16 positivos y 16 negativos 2SC5200 y 2SA1943 un solo circuito inyector atacando las tarjetas pionner.....
también pueden colocar un inyector por tarjeta, quedaría mucho mejor.... según su gusto y gasto  $$$$

revisen el diagrama de inyectores actualizado, en el preset de ajuste de presión se le coloco una resistencia de 10k a 1 vatio, con el fin de que cuando ajustemos el preset al mínimo, no quede la salida del amplificador directamente a tierra. y se nos quemen los transistores. recomendamos colocar la resistencia como aparece en el dibujo.....


----------



## andrew01 (Feb 4, 2014)

¡Hola 
******** saludos del pcb paso a paso el rosa es el que yo hice 
voy a publicar los archivos completos de medida extrema de trabajo una y la prueba de 8 salidas 6 trs pasos se necesitan paso muy fiable 
un cordial saludo 
andrew01


----------



## bachi (Feb 4, 2014)

Hola wilmer*,* gracias *por *tus aportes q*ue* es muy bueno*,* m*e* gustarias q*ue* subieras el circuito de inyectores de 32 transistores los cuales serian 8 *por* tarjetas q*ue* serian 4 positivos y 4 negativos*,* los voltajes serian 70 en baja y 140 en alta *por* lo cual es indispensable tu circuito como tu lo armastes*,* gracias d*e* nuevo y esperamos tu circuito


----------



## andrew01 (Feb 4, 2014)

Controlador paso de alta potencia para la clase H


----------



## wilmerjavier (Feb 4, 2014)

amigo bachi aquí esta el circuito inyector.... tiene 8 transistores 4 positivos y 4 negativos también pueden ser de 2 y 2.....  4 y 4..... 8 y 8..... 16 y 16.... solo sigan las conexiones si van a colocar mas transistores.... en el pcb solo caben de 2 y 2... transistores, al agregar mas,  colocarlos aparte los transistores en un disipador de calor y conectarlos al circuito del pcb miren y revisen que todo les quede bien conectado fijense del diagrama el voltaje de este inyector oscila desde 120 60 0 60 120.... 130 65 0 65 130.... 140 70 0 70 140....  150 75 0 75 150 voltios rectificados, el pcb es el mismo de mi proyecto que esta yorkville6040 (bridged y con inyectores) paginas 42 hata 58 saludes a todos....


----------



## wilmerjavier (Feb 5, 2014)

hola cordial saludo, me gustaría hacer una fusión de estos dos circuitos, colocarle o acoplarle en la entrada del inyector este comparador de voltaje, ya que se podría ajustar fácilmente, el momento de inyección ya sea con poco volumen cuarto de volumen y medio volumen, por medio de los presets que este comparador trae, me gustaría que lo analizaran y me dijeran si es posible acoplarlo, o si alguien tiene una idea, el objetivo es mejorar nuestros sistemas y optimizarlo, no significa que no funcionen tal y cual como están, pues funcionan bien, pero uno quiere siempre perfeccionar las cosas, en este caso el circuito inyector..... comenten por favor....


----------



## bachi (Feb 6, 2014)

Hola amigo wilmer este circuito no *se* puede trabajar a 2 ohms*,* gracias*,* espero tu respuestas


----------



## wilmerjavier (Feb 6, 2014)

si se puede solo que tienes que colocar mas disipador de calor, con mas transistores y una buena turbina de refrigeración, para refrescar y no se recaliente.... 
10 positivos y 10 negativos, pero te recomiendo trabajarla en 4 ohmios agregar mas etapas de salidas si vas a agregar mas carga...... saludes.....


----------



## bachi (Feb 12, 2014)

Hola amigo wilmer*,* no seria tanta molestia q*ue* colocaras la descripcion d*e* los diodos d*e* 6 amperes q*ue* utlizastes en paralelo en los inyectores*,* d*e* antemano gracias y espero tu respuesta


----------



## wilmerjavier (Feb 13, 2014)

hola amigo bachi cordial saludo..... le cuento que cuando los compre solo dije tantos diodos de 6 amperios y los vendieron.... pero por curiosidad mire y tienen inscrito lo siguiente  "6A10 MIC"  espero te sirva esta información, ten en cuenta que cada diodo es de 6 amperios x 4 = 24 amperios total del mur fabricado con los diodos.... también publico dos (2) diagramas.... el primero es una fuente de poder, que sirve para amplificadores con inyectores.... el segundo es un circuito inyector.... espero que les sirva para facilitar sus proyectos con amplificadores..... estoy trabajando en otro proyecto pero aun no lo e terminado, se trata de un circuito divisor de frecuencias o crossover, estoy tratando de sacarle la máxima expresión del sonido o como quien dice tratar de sacar el sonido con una moto-bomba... voy por buen camino ya casi lo termino....


----------



## mono pibe (Feb 13, 2014)

​


wilmerjavier dijo:


> hola amigo bachi cordial saludo..... le cuento que cuando los compre solo dije tantos diodos de 6 amperios y los vendieron.... pero por curiosidad mire y tienen inscrito lo siguiente  "6A10 MIC"  espero te sirva esta información, ten en cuenta que cada diodo es de 6 amperios x 4 = 24 amperios total del mur fabricado con los diodos.... también publico dos (2) diagramas.... el primero es una fuente de poder, que sirve para amplificadores con inyectores.... el segundo es un circuito inyector.... espero que les sirva para facilitar sus proyectos con amplificadores..... estoy trabajando en otro proyecto pero aun no lo e terminado, se trata de un circuito divisor de frecuencias o crossover, estoy tratando de sacarle la máxima expresión del sonido o como quien dice tratar de sacar el sonido con una moto-bomba... voy por buen camino ya casi lo termino....



este es el mismo tipo de fuente q*UE* utili*Z*a los amplificadores pro dj son buenos tecnologia que utili*Z*an tambien los crestaudio de ca*LI*dad ex*C*elente aporte....


----------



## wilmerjavier (Feb 14, 2014)

wilmerjavier dijo:


> hola amigo bachi cordial saludo..... le cuento que cuando los compre solo dije tantos diodos de 6 amperios y los vendieron.... pero por curiosidad mire y tienen inscrito lo siguiente  "6A10 MIC"  espero te sirva esta información, ten en cuenta que cada diodo es de 6 amperios x 4 = 24 amperios total del mur fabricado con los diodos.... también publico dos (2) diagramas.... el primero es una fuente de poder, que sirve para amplificadores con inyectores.... el segundo es un circuito inyector.... espero que les sirva para facilitar sus proyectos con amplificadores..... estoy trabajando en otro proyecto pero aun no lo e terminado, se trata de un circuito divisor de frecuencias o crossover, estoy tratando de sacarle la máxima expresión del sonido o como quien dice tratar de sacar el sonido con una moto-bomba... voy por buen camino ya casi lo termino....



este es el inyector actualizado, comparen y actualizen.... saludes a todos........


----------



## wilmerjavier (Feb 17, 2014)

hola cordial saludo, este inyector original... el que esta arriba, es de 12 transistores 6 positivos y 6 negativos, solo sigan las conexiones emisor base colector, tambien la dejo algunas imagenes del amplificador.... las primeras tres fotos, las otras son de otro amplificador pioneer que se hizo, este pequeñin tiene gran poder... posee 4 altavoces o parlantes de 2000 vatios... el tamaño engaña mucho, pero la respuesta de potencia es inevitable.....


----------



## wilmerjavier (Feb 17, 2014)

hola cordial saludo a todos...... ahí les dejo dos diagramas mas, para sus proyectos con amplificadores, la fuente doblada, sirve para probar amplificadores con inyectores, pero es deficiente de amperaje... sin embargo con poca carga se desempeña muy bien y funciona bien, es para aquellos que se le dificulta encontrar un transformador con todas las vías o salidas de voltajes y no pueden experimentar sus proyectos..... aquí tienen la ayuda, espero le saquen el máximo provecho..... saludes a todos.....
se actualizo el circuito inyector, ya que me di cuenta que el zener de 5.1 voltios de abajo estaba alreves, ya se corrijio, discúlpenme, por el trabajo aveces se me escapan cosas, saludes....


----------



## wilmerjavier (Feb 18, 2014)

Hola, saludos a todos.... para aquellos que me preguntan por el diagrama del amplificador pioneer normal (sin inyectores), aquí esta el plano, construyanlo pues está garantizado, funciona perfecto, saludos......


----------



## wilmerjavier (Abr 28, 2014)

Bueno aqui les dejo las ultimas modificaciones de la Pioneer, espero les guste, tambien se le incluyo un circuito corrector de Offset, quien lo quiera hacerlo adelante quien no quiera no lo haga, igual funciona el amplificador.... solo que el corrector de Offset, le mejora el sonido, no me pregunten como lo hace, pero si funciona, ajustar el presets de 1M por debajo del feedback.... tambien les dejo un diagrama de otro amplificador con circuito corrector de offset como referencia del circuito no para que lo construyan, tambien subo un circuito limitador de audio para amplificador........... mas adelante subiré el esquema de como hacerla en puente o btl, saludos a todos


----------



## wilmerjavier (May 5, 2014)

Bueno aquí debatimos entre varios colegas, éste circuito, y salió lo siguiente...... espero les guste, usen la lógica, no lo hemos hecho ya que habría que fabricarlo desde cero, y por tiempo componentes y dinero, no se hizo.... pero esta bien diseñado por los colegas incluyéndome, se aceptan criticas constructivas....

Los inyectores se diseñaron ya que el primero inyecte normalmente, cuando le damos mas poder al amplificador (volumen) comienza a inyectar el otro, en rampa y gradualmente

Para margen de seguridad recomendamos los voltajes dc en 120 80 40 0 40 80 120, favor moderarse con el volumen de este amplificador en puente, tomar las precauciones necesarias, saludes......


----------



## wilmerjavier (May 8, 2014)

Hola, saludos a los foristas, bueno una vez mas.... aqui esta la pioneer como siempre la quise tener desde el inicio de los tiempos.... con inyectores con comparador de voltaje (LM311) y con mosfet 2SK133, paso la simulación..... espero la construyan. tambien le pueden colocar el driver de su gusto personal....  igual funciona amigos..... bueno ya tienen todas las conexiones, espero les aya gustado, y hasta aqui el tema de la pioneer..... nos vemos en un proximo proyecto.....

Donde la mente y el cuerpo se vuelvan a fusionar, y sacar los mejores proyectos, y con la ayuda de los colegas, volvamos a encontrarnos.... no se preocupen.... volvereeee..... diviértanse.......ja ja ja ja ja ja ja ja..... el poder musical ya esta aqui......


Atentamente

wilmerjavier...


----------



## wilmerjavier (May 30, 2014)

Hola cordial saludo. bueno me di cuenta de un error, y aqui esta correjido todo, presento excusas a los amigos del foro, del amplificador pioneer con comparador y mosfet, cuando lo probamos sono muy bien... pero mi amigo curioso le dio mas poder, y al ratico olia a quemado, pensamos que era el amplificador y bajamos el volumen y olimos el amplificador pero estaba todo bien... luego mi amigo se percato que el olor venia de los parlantes, olor a bobina recalentada, y eso que son de 1800 vatios los parlantes, 6 en total de 8 ohmios, dos por tarjeta driver..... les comento esto para que se moderen con este amplificador espero los disfruten.... saludos amigos, funciona perfecto debo destacar que este amplificador lo usamos en los bajos..... saludes....


----------



## luis beltran (Jun 16, 2014)

saludos wilmer javier y a todos los amigos del foro. 
quisiera preguntarte este sistema de inyectores con el LM 311 y mosfets puede trabajar hasta 2 ohmios. gracias por tu respuesta.
Luis Beltrán.


----------



## JSBSARABIA1 (Jun 17, 2014)

hola amigo este sistema, sirve para un amplificador ram audio la etapa conmutable


----------



## luis beltran (Jun 18, 2014)

saludos amigos del foro.
creo que hice mal mi pregunta. 
este sistema de inyectores (LM 311), con una tarjeta de amplificación como la pioner publicada aquí puede soportar una carga de parlantes de 2 ohmios. o hay que hacerle alguna modificación. como por ejemplo aumentarle mas mosfet (2SK 133) podría usarse también IR 3710. Gracias por sus respuestas
Luis Beltrán.


----------



## wilmerjavier (Jun 19, 2014)

Hola saludes a todos, amigo luis beltran aqui en barranquilla colombia la carga maxima que le colocan a este sistema de inyeccion es de trtes (3) parlantes de 8 ohmion por salida igual a (2,66) ohmios este es el maximo, de lo contrario no conmutan o no inyectan, razon caida de voltaje de la fuente o voltajes incorrectos es la etapa de inyeccion, aun no se sabe ciertamente el motivo o la causa...... pero se recomienda con carga de 4 ohmios para que el sistema trabaje perfecto, saludes.....


----------



## luis beltran (Jun 20, 2014)

saludos wilmerjavier. y a todos los amigos del foro.

Gracias por tu pronta respuesta. entendí tu explicación. sin embargo y perdona que insista. se le puede colocar el mosfet IR 3710, o el IRFP 260n. pregunto esto porque aquí en mi país no puedo conseguir el mosfet 2SK 133. como se puede observar en el diagrama.

Luis Beltrán.


----------



## wilmerjavier (Ago 22, 2014)

Hola saludos foristas, corrijo el mosfet IRFP250N es de 200 voltios a 30 amperios, colóquenle cualquiera que este dentro de estos rangos, esta etapa de inyección sirve para todo amplificador que su salida sea por emisor que se conecta el positivo del parlante a o altavoz y el negativo del altavoz se conecta a tierra, como siempre digo usen la lógica..... 

Hay una discusión, acá de varios colegas, y quiero preguntarles a ustedes su opinión..... ¿en un amplificador con inyectores, cual golpea mas... ¿aquel que por entrada de señal tiene operacional o el que tiene transistores.....? operacional ejemplos : la master, la qsc, la peavey....

Transistores : la spain, la pioneer, la zener.... 

Si saben la respuesta respondan por favor....


----------



## wilmerjavier (Abr 22, 2015)

Aqui esta la pioneer la ultima actualizacion espero les guste esta garantizada....


----------



## jeison hernandez (Abr 29, 2015)

muy buen aporte colega Wilmer 
esta etapa se ve mucho mejor por los impulsores y se ve mas simétrica que la anterior.
pero tengo una pequeña duda, porque ahora el HV (alto voltaje) lo aplicas en los driver directamente y no como otros que he visto y va en los pre-driver?


----------



## wilmerjavier (May 1, 2015)

Hola saludos a los colegas.... bueno sucede que los amplificadores en sus actualizaciones ahora vienen así, y por salir de duda, hice el que posteé aquí... y el resultado fue sorprendente, mejor sonido mejor golpe menor calentamiento, quede satisfecho con el resultado amigo....

Recientemente un colega me comentó que la inyección de la master, que tiene la Pioneer o tambien llamada Espectrum , posteado aquí por mi, no le funciono correctamente , revisé y lo que encontré es que, se le había colocado un presets (ajuste) de 20K....

Hay que quitar ese preset (ajuste) y colocarle dos resistencias en serie, una de 27K y orta de 47K , las dos suman 74K, y todo andará bien, mas adelante subo esquema , saludos.....


----------



## jeison hernandez (May 6, 2015)

Muchas gracias compañero WILMER JAVIER por su respuesta.
Abusando de su amabilidad. me gustaría saber, cual de estos sistemas puedo usar o cual me recomienda usted, que ya te aya funcionado al 100%.
pienso probar con un amplificador de 24 transistores y me gustaría estar seguro y sacarle el mayor rendimiento posible.  
Desde ya muchas Gracias


----------



## wilmerjavier (May 6, 2015)

Hola saludes a los amigos y colegas.... amigo yeison te recomiendo el sistema con el comparador LM311, ya que es mas preciso....... 

Debido a que conmuta con mosfet tiene mas poder y esto se traduce en mejor golpe en bajos y menor temperatura.
Es el mejor sistema que he visto hasta el momento.

Sin embargo la master no se queda atras, tambien tiene lo suyo (hablo del sistema de inyerccion de voltaje) cuando se hace como debe ser es inmortal, yo le he sacado el 200%, y si que rinde....


Te agradeceria mi amigo si me pasas un diagrama dasfasador btl, pienso hacer una maquina (amplificador) en puente y necesito el circuito en la entrada para desfazar y lograr el efecto btl.

es la unica manera de alcanzar una power sorft clase D... una pioneer en puente y con inyectores, corrector de offset, limitador, un turbo bass y con atenuador de audio..... saludes....


----------



## Fogonazo (May 7, 2015)

wilmerjavier dijo:


> Hola saludes a los amigos y colegas.... amigo yeison te recomiendo el sistema con el comparador LM311, ya que es mas preciso.......
> 
> Debido a que conmuta con mosfet tiene mas poder y esto se traduce en mejor golpe en bajos y menor temperatura.
> Es el mejor sistema que he visto hasta el momento.
> ...




https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/etapa-entrada-balanceada-puente-bridge-95738/


----------



## wilmerjavier (May 7, 2015)

Hola saludos.... muchas gracias amigo fogo, muy util la información, me sirvió mucho.....

Sera que estos funcionan, pues los tenia ´para el proyecto... saludos.......


----------



## wilmerjavier (May 7, 2015)

Hola saludos a los foristas y amigos..... lo prometido es deuda....

Bueno aquí esta la manera en que se debe de hacer la inyección de la master acoplada a la pioneer o cualquier otro driver, háganla así y les funcionara muy bien.......

También le dejo una imagen de una actualización de un amplificador, de por que se conectan los driver, en el alto voltaje saludos...


----------



## wilmerjavier (May 17, 2015)

Hola saludos a los amigos y colegas en general...... bueno les comento que he seguido experimentando con la pioneer y le coloque otro inyector....


El resultado fue un monstruo, un salvaje, un híbrido muy poderoso, un asesino en serie de poder, 

ADVERTENCIA no me hago responsable si te echan la policía, o si los vecinos se quejan de que vibran las ventanas puertas u otras cosas, o que se encierre el sonido del bajo en cuartos baños u otros recintos causando extres emocional.....


atentamente

wilmerjavie(R) marca registrada en notaria que representa a varios colegas y amigos míos autorizando estos temas.....




autorizado para "foros de electrónica"  mayo 17 del 2015


----------



## CHUWAKA (May 17, 2015)

pon foto a ver que tal y un video... tanks


----------



## wilmerjavier (May 24, 2015)

Hola saludos a los amigos y colegas.... amigo jose circuit, no e colocado videos o fotos por que nos echan la policía los vecinos, y no he tenido oportunidad de hacer un video. pero apenas pueda los subiré.

Lo bueno es que somos amigos de las autoridades, pero no hay que abusar.... sin embargo, doy fe de estos circuitos, estan garantizados.....  cuando hagas este circuito, quedaras satisfecho, de los resultados, sin necesidad de ver un video, quedas complacido.... saludós.....


----------



## jhon rodriguez16 (May 25, 2015)

amigo wilmerjavier la verdad se nota que le dado mucha personalidad a la pioner y le ha trabajado mucho peroestoy de acuerdo con jose circuit un video de funcionamiento y unas fotos es lo que deseamos no queremos invertir en un proyecto para tener que dejarlo atras y con respecto a la yorkville 6040 es una maquinota yo tengo todos los componentes para fabricarla y desearia saber si alguien ya la hizo o si son tan amables de colocar la forma de conecion de esta tarjeta que se ve genial yo intente sacar algo pero todavia me falta unos pines por desifrar y la entrada les rogaria el favor de regalarnos un dibujo de conexion y les estare comentando sobre la misma yo he bajado el archivo rar de jhon mulato el cual e encontrado unos errores


----------



## wilmerjavier (May 25, 2015)

Hola saludos a los amigos y colegas.... amigo jhon rodriguez16, apenas pueda subire fotos y videos, el por que uso la pioneer, sencillamente por que aguanta todo... cortos cambios de elementos electronicos y sigue alli.

Cosa que no sucede con otros driver.... que al primer cambio, si no se queman...  se descompensan o fallan.

Si hablamos de inversion, ni te digo lo que me e gastado en este amplificador, todo lo que yo posteo es por que ya lo e hecho en terreno real.... y puedo ver sus fallas y virtudes...

yo le he echo cambios calculados y aguanta todo, y estoy más que seguro que no lo vas a dejar de lado, por el contrario vas a ganar mucho dinero con ella.....

En cuanto a la yorkville del amigo jhon mulato, no tengo informacion de este driver, sera esperar su respuesta...

Sin embargo tengo este archivo, espero te sirva.... saludos....


----------



## wilmerjavier (May 27, 2015)

Hola saludos a los colegas y amigos.... bueno espero no tener una infracción, pero quiero demostrar que hable con el amigo jhon mulato, y pude conseguir el esquema de la yorkville, y aquí está para el amigo jhon rodriguez16....

U otros amigos que deseen construir este excelente amplificador... por el momento me voy de viaje, a cumplir con unos compromisos laborales, saludos amigos....


----------



## wilmerjavier (Jun 5, 2015)

Hola saludos a todos los amigos y colegas en general.... bueno aquí esta la ultima joya mía, o el ultimo diseño, espero le gusten y la saquen el máximo provecho....

Hasta aquí, no mas diseños, ahora me voy con otro tema el de las  telecomunicaciones y transmisiones en FM... se que no me van a preguntar nada, pues todo funciona.... saludos....


----------



## wilmerjavier (Jun 24, 2015)

Hola saludos a los amigos y colegas, una anécdota..... pioneer (depredador en concierto) vs master 3.6 (kpo en concierto).

A pesar que nosotros (depredador en concierto) teníamos parlante de 12 pulgadas de 1500 vatios, y ellos de 15 pulgadas de 1800 vatios, en los bajos, hicimos la diferencia. hermoso cuando sabes muchas cosas y las sabes aplicar, saludos


----------



## wilmerjavier (Jul 15, 2015)

Hola saludos a todos los amigos.... bueno aquí esta, corregida, de todas formas como digo siempre usen la lógica, le baje la resistencia de 1.8k a 220 ohmios..... se colocó esa resistencia con ese valor (1.8K), debido al alto voltaje que trabajaba, bueno se bajó a 50 Volts y listo, zenner de 12 Volts, los inyectores funcionan, muy bien no tienen error.


Pero bueno, cualquier cosa que noten avisen, termine a las 1:36 am (hora de Colombia) de hacer éste esquema.... éste driver lo he hecho varias veces y sale a la primera,  es sencillo sobre todo para aquellos que tienen conocimiento básico.... pero si ya eres un master, colócale el driver que mas te guste nuevamente pido mil disculpas..... saludos....


----------



## wilmerjavier (Jul 16, 2015)

Bueno ya se perfecciono el esquema y los inyectores.... son los de la yorkville ap1200, okey amigos, tambien pueden colocarle los inyectores de la yorkville 6020, analicen el esquema.... con la diferencia de uno sobre el otro, y no como aparece en la 6020 okey amigos.

De todas maneras subo esquemas de las yorkville ap1200 y ap6020, para que comprendan lo que les digo, y para que vean los soportes que tengo al postear este esquema..... o se animen a hacer alguna de estas yorkville.... cordial saludo.....


----------



## ialvega (Ago 9, 2015)

hola como están no tenia nada que hacer y me puse en la tarea de tratar de realizar el pcb de una parte de los inyectores puesto aquí por el amigo wilmerjavier, espero y les guste y bueno mírenlo, analicenlo y den su visto bueno gracias por los comentarios.

el pcb es la parte que esta en el diagrama eléctrico encerrada en el circulo rojo.


----------



## wilmerjavier (Oct 30, 2015)

Hola cordial saludo a todos los foristas, bueno te cuento amigo que estoy revisando todos los circuitos, y hay cosas por corregir, por ejemplo ese circuito, que le hicistes el pcb, que quedo muy lindo, funciona muy bien con un voltaje de 100 50 0 50 100 voltios dc ahí es un monstruo, a mas voltaje se descompensa,  estoy simulando y haciendo en terreno real, otros circuitos mas adelante les tendre noticias....


----------



## juan84guille (Nov 3, 2015)

trabaja muy parecido a la qsc 5050


----------



## rafaelmr (Nov 16, 2015)

wilmerjavier dijo:


> Aqui esta la pioneer la ultima actualizacion espero les guste esta garantizada....



hola muy buenas 
De este hermoso driver tienen el pcb, si por favor lo pueden facilitar, ademas que si se puede trabajar con 10 2sc5200 y 10 del complementario para no utilizar los 3858, ya que consumen mas ampe; la idea es no hacer un toroidal muy grande si es asi que cambios tendria que hacerle.


----------



## wilmerjavier (Nov 27, 2015)

Hola, cordial saludo a todos, aquí esta y funcionando perfectamente, tenía sus cositas  pero ya esta bien  buen sonido y para dos ohmios colocar 10 2SC5200 y 10 2SA1943 recomiendo que los driver q*ue* alimentan los finales sean de los mismos.

O sea un 2SC5200 y un 2SA1943 tambien los transistores de entrada sean A733 originales ya que si lo mides con el tester con respecto a tierra, hay alta tension.... 

Un amigo le coloco mje350, todo es cuestion de cada quien, los pcb estan mas adelante en el tema, recuerden q*ue* este amplificador tambien se llama Spectrum, tambien sirve ese pcb el de los inyectores si tienen que hacerlo pues es facil, y el voltaje es 120 60 0 60 120 DC no hacerlo con mas voltaje este es el voltaje recomendado, saludes....


----------



## wilmerjavier (Nov 30, 2015)

wilmerjavier dijo:


> Hola saludos a todos los amigos.... bueno aquí está, corregida, de todas formas como digo siempre usen la lógica, le baje la resistencia de 1.8k a 220 ohmios..... se coloco esa resistencia con ese valor (1.8K), debido al alto voltaje que trabajaba, bueno se bajo a 50 voltios y listo, zener de 12 voltios, los inyectores funcionan, muy bien no tienen error.
> 
> Pero bueno, cualquier cosa que noten avisen, termine a las 1:36 am (hora de Colombia) de hacer este esquema.... éste driver lo he hecho varias veces y sale a la primera,  es sencillo sobre todo para aquellos que tienen conocimiento básico.... pero si ya eres un master, colócale el driver que mas te guste nuevamente pido mil disculpas..... saludos....




A ésta hay que hacerle modificaciones para que funcione.....


----------



## hellfire4 (Feb 9, 2017)

Halle este otro SM, que además de los diagramas que tiene el de más arriba, tiene algunos esquemas de despiece, puede que tenga algo más, siendo de 18 páginas y el otro de 13.

Esta a su vez este otro con 19 páginas, bueno, alguno ha de valer


----------



## wilmerjavier (Jun 3, 2017)

Un cordial saludo a los colegas en general. en vista que me an estado preguntando de como conectar todo, aquí les dejo un esquema o diagrama de como conectar todo.

NOTA: en la parte positiva del inyector, hay una linea o pista interrumpida, para poder hacer visibles algunas referencias, esta pista es continua, y es la que alimenta la parte positiva al driver.

los filtros son de 10.000 uf a 80 vdc ya que la fuente es de 60 vdc, a mas voltaje la fuente, tambien mas voltaje los filtros, saludes.....


----------



## ialvega (Dic 13, 2018)

hola alguien me puede decir cual es el valor de estas resistencias que estan encerradas en rojo, pieso hacerla racias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 14, 2018)

10 Ohms


----------



## wilmerjavier (Ene 21, 2019)

22 ohms


----------



## hugo ramos (Oct 19, 2019)

wilmerjavier dijo:


> Hola saludes a todos.... para aquellos que me preguntan por el diagrama del amplificador pioneer normal (sin inyectores), aquí esta el plano, construyanlo pues esta garantizado, funciona perfecto, saludes......


no dan el diarama con el pdf en el pdf hay mas capacitores que en el diagrama cual es el bueno ??????


----------



## Daniel Torralbo (Abr 22, 2020)

wilmerjavier dijo:


> Hola saludos a los amigos y colegas en general...... bueno les comento que he seguido experimentando con la pioneer y le coloque otro inyector....
> 
> 
> El resultado fue un monstruo, un salvaje, un híbrido muy poderoso, un asesino en serie de poder,
> ...


hola colega una pregunta este inyector sirve para una ram


----------



## trivicell (Jul 19, 2020)

jhon mulato dijo:


> hermoso amplificador que trabaja con bridged y con inyectores
> no pude adjuntar el archivo porque se pasa de 2.0 mg
> pero le dejo el link
> 
> http://www.yorkville.com/downloads/servman/smap6040.pdf


que mas mijo soy el que repara los celulares en simon bolivar esa yorkville si esta funcional o tiene errores
bien por esa viejo wilmer


wilmerjavier dijo:


> Hola saludes a todos, amigo luis beltran aqui en barranquilla colombia la carga maxima que le colocan a este sistema de inyeccion es de trtes (3) parlantes de 8 ohmion por salida igual a (2,66) ohmios este es el maximo, de lo contrario no conmutan o no inyectan, razon caida de voltaje de la fuente o voltajes incorrectos es la etapa de inyeccion, aun no se sabe ciertamente el motivo o la causa...... pero se recomienda con carga de 4 ohmios para que el sistema trabaje perfecto, saludes.....


amigo wilmer javier podras colaborar con el pcb y la mascara de componente de esos inyectores qsc


----------



## wilmerjavier (Ago 18, 2022)

Hola compañeros, andaba trabajando, les comento todo funciona, cualquier duda consultenme aquí, para a resolver, puede que algún compañero le pase lo mismo, y dejaré respuesta aquí, muchas gracias, saludes .... En especial al gruñón cascarrabias.... Robinson.....


----------



## wilmerjavier (Oct 6, 2022)

Hola cordial saludo.......

Exactamente cuál PDF.......
Disculpen, si no respondo pronto, pero ando trabajando, muchas gracias......


----------

